
10 Incredibly Awesome Documents to Help You Start a Company - nickb
http://www.jasonnazar.com/2008/07/10/10-incredibly-awesome-documents-to-help-you-start-a-company/
======
jl
I don't think these samples are incredibly awesome for starting a company. I'm
not a lawyer, but I have helped a lot of startups with incorporation
documents. My first bit of advice is to be skeptical of documents posted on-
line, unless they are from a very trusted source. An LLC is an impractical
choice if you hope to get funding. We've had several startups come to YC as
LLCs and it has been costly and distracting for them to change their company
to a Delaware C-Corp (most common for startups). Be sure your legal paperwork
has proper IP language-- you want to be 100% certain that your company owns
all the IP. Also, if there is more than one founder, have vesting.

~~~
ph0rque
Jessica, what happened to YC's plan to open-source some of the legal
paperwork?

~~~
pg
It's coming. We're just waiting for some startups to test it out on investors.

~~~
ph0rque
Thanks.

------
pierrefar
As the comments on the post say, be careful with the legalities. In the US,
there are state-specific variations, and internationally, the laws can be very
different.

Some of the documents though are useful all over the world, so the collection
is definitely awesome!

------
auston
... Not so great.

------
Mistone
i think the financial docs are pretty helpful - i was looking for some
templates recently and these look decent.

